# help!!!



## sophiecooke2009 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi. Im on day 14, I took clomid days 2-6 and now I have unbearble cramps, bloating and farts lol. Is this normal??


----------



## sophiecooke2009 (Apr 6, 2010)

im going to come off this site as no one ever answers my questions.......i thought we were supposed to help each other not ignore


----------



## Hopeful.. (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi. This happened to me, the cramps that is, I went the drs and they just said its part and parcel of it sometimes. Each month the pain varies though. 
What cycle of clomid are you on?


----------



## sophiecooke2009 (Apr 6, 2010)

It's my first cycle. I was on it before but my partner couldn't cope lol x


----------



## bubbly1981 (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't feel I can fully help, all I can say is I consyantly seem to have rumblings in my tummy. I don't know if its normal?! xxx


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

I too have cramps around time of ovulation and suffering with headaches pretty bad this month! Side effects seem to be slightly different each month... Weird! Id say stick with it and hopefully the not so pleasant side effects will go post ovulation, mine did last month x


----------



## sophiecooke2009 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks! Its ok today. So hopefully I should be alright for the rest of the month. I shouldnt moan about it really x


----------



## beckyshutts (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Sophie!

I always think people don't reply to me either! How are you feeling now any better?

I had terrible bloating a couple of weeks after taking my first round of clomid (and apparently according to my hubby was also a moody *****) it settled down after a couple of days. I'm convinced this is ovulation, so hopefully this will be good news for you.
I was very sure I had ovulated, but when I had my blood results in it said I hadn't....I am still convinced it was there just later than what the docs think.

What kind of treatment have you had / are you on? 

xxx


----------



## sophiecooke2009 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hiya. I was okish yesterday but today is quite bad again. It seems everytime we have to BD I end up in pain. My DP will have to go nicely lol. Im on day 16 and this is my first cycle on 50mg. My levels were almost perfect without clomid. So hopefully fingers crossed this woerks xxx


----------



## beckyshutts (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi, it might be an idea to speak to your doctor. One of the side effects can be overstimulation of your ovaries, which I think is quite serious, but things like bloating and pain can be signs of this. At the very least it might put your mind at ease. You have enough going on without having to worry about this too.

Thats good news that everything seems to working naturally. 

Do you mind me asking why your docs gave you clomid if it happened naturally?

I started taking Metformin in September, and got preggo immediately, but unfortunately miscarried at 7 weeks. since then I have had nothing, and started Clomid in addition to the metformin, at Christmas (great timing considering how moody I was!) but still nothing. They have told me I have Polycistic Ovaries, but without the syndrome (no hair, excess weight etc), but it feels as though there must be something else, as I know plenty of people who have got pregnant with PCOS, and after three years I am starting to dispair!

I hope you start to feel better soon.

XXX


----------



## sophiecooke2009 (Apr 6, 2010)

Im not sure why he gave me clomid. I suppose.because he knows me and knows how much of a struggle its been for me and my partner! What does overstimulating mean? X


----------



## beckyshutts (Jan 17, 2013)

Like I said I don't want to worry you, but my consultant said that if I had any of the symptoms to go to the hospital to be checked out. 

Ovarian Hyperstimulation Syndrome (OHSS)
ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome can only occur after ovulation has taken place. Symptoms may occur a few days after ovulation or they may not show up for a week or more after ovulation.

Mild symptoms include: 
• Bloating 
• Mild pain or discomfort in the abdomen 
• Mild weight gain 
• Mild nausea 
• Diarrhea 

More serious symptoms include: 
• Rapid weight gain, more than 10 pounds in 3 to 5 days. 
• Severe abdominal pain 
• Severe bloating 
• Severe nausea (so much that you can’t keep down any food or fluids) 
• Dizziness 
• Trouble with urinating 
• Shortness of breath 

It might be nothing and could just be your body reacting to the medication, but I would always say better safe than sorry. Is your consultant easy to get hold of? If so I would just drop them a quick call to see what they suggest.

It might just put your mind at ease.

XXXXXXX


----------



## sophiecooke2009 (Apr 6, 2010)

Just had my progesterone levels back from my day 21 bloods.........70!!!!!! Thats after taking 50mg days 2-6!! Is this good?


----------



## Cleohegarty (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes that is good they like them to be over 32. My levels before clomid were 28 so i only needed a nudge. Hope the pain is alright take care.


----------



## sophiecooke2009 (Apr 6, 2010)

The pains gone now thank god! ! Just taking things a bit easy now x


----------



## butterfly15 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi Sophie,

I have been TTC for 2 years and both my partner and I have been told there is nothing wrong with either of us, and my periods are regular every 29-30days so I was prescribed Clomid even though I was ovulating on my own.

I am on my second cycle of clomid, I had my first cycle in November 2012 and I had awful side effects, dizzyness, mood swings and nausea, then really bad cramping and bloating mid cycle days 14-16 then I didn't have a period in December when I was due, just a bit of spotting, I didn't take it again until I had a proper AF on 16th January so have taken the second dose on days 2-6, no side effects this time though at all.  I am due AF on Friday so will see if it arrives.  Having read quite a few different posts it seems everyone reacts differently.  I wasn't being monitored at all, so I asked for a scan this time on day 14 and was told I had two large follicles on each ovary which is a good sign but then my 21 day progesterone test was only 19 so not really sure what is going on.  I have another cycle to do once this AF arrives so will just see what happens and then speak to my consultant.  We have been referrred to and IVF consultant too, just waiting for the appointment to come in.

xxxx


----------



## sophiecooke2009 (Apr 6, 2010)

Fingers crossed for you. I have had loads of white cm for a couple of days now but having mild cramps like af cramps now. But I have tingly nipples and they are itchy. I feel nauseaus and I have a stinking headache,  and feel soo tired.......I really hope thisnis our month x


----------



## butterfly15 (Jan 12, 2013)

Keeping everything crossed for you Sophie keep me posted xxx


----------



## butterfly15 (Jan 12, 2013)

AF arrived today so clomid round three starts tomorrow.


----------



## Cleohegarty (Jul 18, 2012)

I am on my third round of clomid try to stay positive and think at least it might be working for me i hooe everything is ok take care. Have to say i had bad ovary pain this round but seems to be easing after my positive opk now checking bbt so i can see if i have a temp rise. Hope u get good news.


----------



## butterfly15 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks Cleohegarty, I really am hoping this is third time lucky, although the past two times I haven't ovulated, no +OPK and low progesterone so giving it one last shot before IVF.

I am keeping everything crossed that this is your third time lucky too.

Keep me posted  xxxx


----------



## sophiecooke2009 (Apr 6, 2010)

Af due tomorrow!! So fingers crossed!! X


----------



## sophiecooke2009 (Apr 6, 2010)

No af yet......I dont want to test cos I dont want to see a bfn xx


----------



## sophiecooke2009 (Apr 6, 2010)

Still no af.......


----------



## sophiecooke2009 (Apr 6, 2010)

Af is here....I cant do this anymore and I cant cope.


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Ah Sophie, sorry AF reared its ugly head. I felt like that at Christmas, AF didn't come at all for me though. I had to wait until day 37, which was Boxing day!! then I had to test-BFN, before I could start round 2. I got AF on day 28 on that round. 

Having a break at the min cos OH away working. Saw consultant last week who has given me 3 more rounds with follicle tracking and also referred me for a HSG scan to check my tubes. He is still wanting to send me down the IVF route, mostly due to me being 39, but I am not eligible on NHS because of this  . I told him I would like to try all I'm entitled to before having to pay.

I am not holding my breath though, have a feeling I will be needing IVF  

Stay strong and we are all here for you.


----------



## butterfly15 (Jan 12, 2013)

So sorry you got your AF Sophie I know how you are feeling. I started my third round of Clomid on Friday and have been very emotional all weekend. Are you doing any more Clomid? I said to my OH I am not doing any more after this round, just waiting for our IVF appointment to come through. 

Big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## sophiecooke2009 (Apr 6, 2010)

I will do it again, cos I responded to it so well. My af was never late, always day 27. Today is just an emotional day, weve nooked our wedding finally and didnt expect to find af. My dp was so excited cos I hadnt come on yet, im more gutted for him. Its the heartache he must be going through too. I havent stopped being teary


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Sophie just saw your post and wanted to reply as im in exactly the same boat. Af arrived today for me too on day 30 and we'd began getting our hopes up too. Oh says it's fine and trying to put on a brave face but I know inside hes gutted. I've had a rough month with symptoms too off the Clomid so feeling pretty down in the dumps about taking it again. Can I just ask a personal question to you ladies, my af today is barely there and was the same last month, have you noticed lighter periods or not? Just im a little concerned about my lining being thin if there's not much coming out.  So hard to pick yourself up everytime after the disappointment isn't it, just gotta keep our chins up and plod on I guess xx


----------



## sophiecooke2009 (Apr 6, 2010)

I just had exactly the same conversation with my dp........usually I am sooo heavy and now theres hardly anything but really bad cramps! !


----------



## butterfly15 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

I did my first round of clomid in November after TTC for 2 years and my period didn't arrive at all in December, I had a bit of spotting for one day but nothing so my GP told me to wait until I had a proper period which didn't arrive until a month later on 16th January!  So I did my second cycle but this time they did a 21 day progesterone test which is a very low 19 and got my AF on Thursday last week and also very light,  so just started my third cycle but I am putting it down to the fact I am not ovulating on clomid.  I was ovulating on my own with 21 day bloods over 50 each time I have been tested.

Have any of you had really emotional side effects, I have felt so low all weekend and upset at the slightest thing, two tablets to go, but I think it is a mixture of the tablets and knowing the clomid isn't working so next step is IVF.

xx


----------



## Hopeful.. (Nov 8, 2012)

I find that the side effects for every cycle are different.

This cycle, so far, iv been so over emotional, teary over anything, and I was a complete cow from days 2-7. Don't know if part of that was because I'd made it to cd52 so had more than got my hopes up. 

My OH pretends he isnt really bothered each time af shows up, but he gets this look on his face, only for a split second, then he pulls himself together again


----------



## butterfly15 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi Toni how many cycles have you done? My OH is the same, and he gets more disheartened with each cycle too. 

I have been terrible this time same as you days 2-7 felt like a different person! X


----------



## Hopeful.. (Nov 8, 2012)

This is my 5th cycle. I feel that the emotional side effects are far outweighing the physical side effects ATM. In my first 2 cycles I had awful cramps, 3rd and 4th cycles I had terrible headaches and nausea but this time is ridiculously bad hot flashes and zero tolerance to everything , absolutely everything lol. 
But that seems to be easing off a lot now. 

I've found that my OH tries to tactfully ask questions cus he thinks the more he asks the pressure he puts on me, whereas what he doesn't realise is, it's those little looks of disappointment that are harder to deal with


----------



## butterfly15 (Jan 12, 2013)

I agree with you, I feel like I am letting him down every month, and I also agree about the emotional effects being worse than the physical ones.

Keep me posted xx


----------



## Hopeful.. (Nov 8, 2012)

My sister is going through treatment ATM, she is just about to start icsi, and in her case there is a problem with both of them, where my OH SA came back normal, but no amount of talking to him can get him to understand the guilt that comes with knowing the problem lies with you


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Just saw the topic of conversation and thought id say that I feel exactly the same about the guilt, this month it seems to have eaten away at me and im feeling really down in the dumps about it. Im not usually an insecure person and I know oh loves me but I can't help questioning whether he'd be in ut for the long haul if I couldn't have his children. Hes marrying me next year so I know that should be more than enough reassurance but I just dont want the stress and my emotional state to rip us apart. Like you said tinytony my oh doesmy get the guilt thing either coz he says its ' our' problem not jyst mine, but even though he says that it's still hard to believe coz im the reason we're in this situation. I think the Clomid last month did me no good emotionally and seemed to make me down in the dumps. Sp hopefully without those nasty hormones in my body I can get to being more like me. Sorry for the rant, suppose I needed to get it off my chest as I've literally got no one to talk to who understands. X


----------



## MayUK (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi Toni and Butterfly, Danielle
Just thought I'd agree. It's so hard to take know what's real, as in would I feel like this with my normal hormones? I've started counselling, because DH hated me crying all the time and thought I needed help. You can't help question what would've happened if they'd met someone else - even with both of us having issues I'm aware he wouldn't even know about his if I'd had regular cycles. 
I think you've just got to be easy on yourself, and your OHs. I'm trying to just 'sit with' my emotions, its ok to be scared and guilty and all of this crap, just as long as I don't damage all my relationships by keep shouting and storming out. Today I'm kinda philosophical about it, on Friday I walked out and just wandered the streets crying for an hour between 8 and 9pm, till DH came looking for me. I'm on my first round of clomid, just been in to the clinic on day 11 cos I'm bleeding, they think OV might have already happened - or 50mg isn't working. I'm not sure I can handle a higher dose of emotional turmoil.


----------



## butterfly15 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey girls welcome to the chat. Clomid has also made me feel like a different person in that I also sometimes just want to be on my own and cry with upset and frustration.  I started thinking I was going crazy and also feel insecure for the first time, I actually asked him if he saw our future without kids in it and how that made him feel. He said the same thing that it didn't matter as long as we had each other but it doesn't take those feelings and thoughts away about the future, I worry if we can't that he will hold it against me later in life.  I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who feels like this. 

I am not sure I could take a higher dose either MayUK


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

It's great being able to share these feelings and not feel judged coz im sure my friends would just think I was being silly and insecure but it's so much more than that.

May- I also see a counselor and I have to say it makes me feel better taking to someone outside all the emotion of it. I dont think how I've been feeling is entirely normal and like you I dont want that to affect relationships around me.

Butterfly- I wonder if my oh would hold it against me and I also wonder if we couldn't conceive what would happen in terms of adoption etc because im a child protection social worker I place children with adopters etc and have a totally different view on it than my oh who seems against it so I sometimes think about how that will affect us. I guess im jumping way way ahead though and should take each day as it comes but that's easier said than done. 

Hope you girls feel a bit better and enjoy the up and coming weekend xx


----------



## butterfly15 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey Danielle, it has helped me chatting on here and maybe are are jumping the gun and should take it a day at a time but when something is so important and you can't understand why it's not happening to you, it's hard isn't it? Hardest thing is everyone around me is pregnant at the moment I know people say it just seems that way but they really are lol! Have a good weekend xx


----------



## Hopeful.. (Nov 8, 2012)

One of the first things my oh said was that it didn't matter if it never happened for us, we would always have each other. But I couldn't help thinking that with the bst intention in the world it's got to have crossed his mind that if he had met anyone but me he would have that baby by now, and not, month in month out wonder whether my stupid body has decided to work
And I can't accept it when he tells me that this doesn't 'affect' him, because me being a complete b*tch or a crying wreck most of the time, not lol. 

I know we will all have good days and bad days, I just never realised the want for something could be so mentally draining


----------



## MayUK (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi, its nice to know I'm not alone feeling like this. I tired talking to my OH about adoption, but he totally refuses to discuss it. I must admit though my brother is adopted - we got him at 2 n a half because my mum felt there were too many children needing homes for her to just bring a second one into the world (she's a pro-life catholic and thinks you need to do as you say) anyhow he is a seriously messed up young man now, he came with so many issues I really do think adoption is a whole different decision. I'm sure further down the road we will discuss it in more detail but he point blank refuses. Just like he wont discuss saving for IVF in case the one round on the NHS doesn't work. He just says we will cross that bridge when we come to it. I'd like a plan A,B,C and D in order to feel less anxious about plan B not working. 

It must be hard when you see other people not taking care of their kids every day and you want one so bad. I cried cos my next door neighbour didn't take her 3 and 4 yr old boys out at all in the snow  the park was full of sledges and snow men -  she didn't even help them put a snow man in the garden, just spent all day shouting at them as usual. I think she is so exhausted she's forgotten to have any fun with them, even when its free. 

Anyhow ladies, have a nice weekend, I'm off to encourage my ovaries with a hot water bottle.


----------



## butterfly15 (Jan 12, 2013)

I must admit Toni that I feel exactly the same as that, and I think that is why I feel insecure about everything when I never felt insecure before in my life.  I guess we have to believe them when they say it doesn't matter.

I haven't though about adoption at all just yet as I am hoping it will still happen for us even with IVF guess I an trying to stay positive but I wouldn't rule it out if all else fails MayUK.

Well I am off to Edinburgh for a hen weekend so hoping that will take my mind off things for a couple if days my OH is in Berlin next weekend for the stag right in the middle if my cycle lol!

Speak to you when I get back and keep smiling


----------

